# hunting barefoot ned



## esports (19 October 2006)

I have been invited to two hunts this year. I was very excited about it but my horse is barefoot. She does really well jumping barefoot etc but im concerned about hunting. I would have shoes put on her for the hunt but been told by many hunts persons that they dont stud them up as they do alot of road work too (the hunt i intend on going on).

Have any of you ever hunted barefoot?


----------



## severnmiles (19 October 2006)

Don't do it!!!

I did it once with my trak when he was a baby and not ready for hind shoes as he'd only had fronts on a couple of times, he spent the next week hobbling where he was so foot sore.

Definately put shoes on!


----------



## k9h (19 October 2006)

If your horse has been barefoot for a while then should be fine to stay barefoot. Don't stud for hunting as with being winter it can get deep so the hoof goes into the ground so studs don't exactly help! Do a bit of road work but depends on each individual hunt. I am wanting my next horse to be a barefoot hunter saves on loosing shoes in the deep going plus alot of people when they do loose a shoe keep going because they're on grass.


----------



## Vicki1986 (19 October 2006)

i wouldve thought it depends on how much road work you normally do and at what speed? my mare was fine barefoot on the roads/hard tracks at a walk but when i started incorporated lots of trot work she had to have shoes.

if you hack her alot etc cant see how it will be any different hunting.


----------



## esports (19 October 2006)

i wouldve thought it depends on how much road work you normally do and at what speed? my mare was fine barefoot on the roads/hard tracks at a walk but when i started incorporated lots of trot work she had to have shoes.

if you hack her alot etc cant see how it will be any different hunting.
		
Click to expand...

I dont mean in that respects, my horse has been barefoot for 6yrs, the blacksmith wont put shoes on her as said would be a waste of money as they are really tough and ive never had a problem ever with them no matter how much work on and off road i do. My concern was for hunting re: grip and slipping on the terrrain at full speed ahead?

Ive had one of our horses 17hh trakenher slip on wet grass at a dressage event crushing my daughters leg in two places so im a touch worried for my mare hunting though shes normally great outdoors at home and other terrain like beaches etc, just thought it more fast and furious hunting so a bit iffy?  sorry i wasnt precise in my query, thanks)

thanks everyone   [color:black]  [/color]  [color:blue]  [/color]


----------



## Vicki1986 (19 October 2006)

oh sorry i see what you mean i thought meant road-wise.

ive not been hunting before but if it helps i have done lots of XC barefoot and was fine but mine is very sure footed i think it depends on the horses way of going, but now have shoes with no holes so not going to be studded this w/e


----------



## severnmiles (19 October 2006)

I dont see why they would slip, ask your farrier to put road studs (nails) in.  I canter down hill on mine and don't have a problem, all horses will slip occasionally, thats only natural. 

Re. Dressage, how did he crush your daughters leg?

I still definately wouldn't hunt a horse bare footed.


----------



## severnmiles (19 October 2006)

Oh I see what you mean, you're worried about your horse slipping barefooted?


----------



## Clodagh (19 October 2006)

I've never found it slippery around here, except for on the roads, its usually hock deep clay...but thats Essex!
Ponies hunt without shoes, and I must admit if I lose a shoe I tend to carry on if I can...personal decision, and you can always go home if hes sore! Ask your farrier what he thinks?


----------



## Thistle (19 October 2006)

Our youngster hunts barefoot behind, never footsore. It's OK as long as you are sensible and try to use verges when possible.I wouldn't expect him to cope with it every week though, but once a month if fine for him. Really does depend on the horse and his feet.


----------



## k9h (19 October 2006)

I would personally go barefoot then as metal shoes are not going to give you more grip than the natural hoof unless you put studs in which hunters do not do. Think yourself if you were to walk on tarmac or grass in your bare feet or with sheets of metal on your feet which would give you more grip?? Best thing for your peace of mind will be to speak to your farrier he knows her feet.


----------



## Thistle (19 October 2006)

Barefoot should give you more grip not less. Can't use studs for hunting as not a lot of use and the one occasion I used road studs they wore dowm flat and i couldn't get them out. 

My daughter also got crushed doing dressage but by a shod pony.


----------



## Doublethyme (19 October 2006)

Quite a few people on the barefoot forums hunt barefoot and do eventing etc, so I would say you will be absolutely fine.

I took my mare to a local hunter trial barefoot last week and whilst some of the shod horses were slipping, she never put in one single false stride at any point - felt the most secure she ever has.


----------



## severnmiles (19 October 2006)

"Can't use studs for hunting as not a lot of use and the one occasion I used road studs they wore dowm flat and i couldn't get them out."

Does that comment not justify why I was saying hunting barefoot is a definate no, no!  If it can do that to metal studs imagine what it will do you to your horses/ponies soles/feet. :-/


----------



## Ereiam_jh (19 October 2006)

mm I think you have to be pretty careful.  There are some funny concepts out there regarding horses hooves.  I saw someone was being done for cruelty for using one of these radical no shoe trimming techniques.

However if you can do it and your horse's feet remain healthy then fair enough.

Looking at our last farrier's bill you may have a point!


----------



## severnmiles (19 October 2006)

But the vets bill might be double......


----------



## Ereiam_jh (19 October 2006)

Well yes, exactly.

I suppose the thing is to have a good farrier.

I don't hunt on my horse and only get to ride him at wekends at the moment and that's mainly in a school.  However we have pretty stoney ground so I think he would wear his feet down.


----------



## Thistle (19 October 2006)

As I said before our WHP has always been barefoot behind, he is carefully monitored after hunting and has never even taken one @footy' step. The true barefoot horse has solid rubbery hooves that can withstand hard work


----------



## Ereiam_jh (19 October 2006)

No worries thistle.  I'm sure you know your pony and its feet!

Likesay, if its feet stay healthy then fair enough.


----------



## lucecaldicott (24 October 2006)

the best thing to do would be to ask your farrier. if the horse is sensible and will let you walk and trot at the back during any road work you should be fine. i used to hunt my little pony bare foot a good few years ago. but explore all the options and get advice from experts before you make a decision.


----------

